# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ....::::::کی و چجوری تست بزنم؟؟؟:::::....

## M o h a m m a d

*مراحل تست‌زدن*

در سال چهارم (پيش‌‌دانشگاهي) مهم‌ترين سؤالاتي كه بايد داوطلب كنكور پاسخ دهد، سؤالات تستي است. با توجه به اين‌كه هر تست داراي چهارگزينه مي‌باشد، چنان‌چه دانش‌آموز روي مطالب كنكور تسلط كافي 

داشته‌باشد، مي‌تواند جواب را بين چهارگزينه كشف كند. بنابراين پيدا كردن جواب در سؤالات تستي راحت‌تر از سؤالات تشريحي است. اما به دليل محدوديت وقت پاسخ‌دهي به هر سؤال تستي ( رياضي۹۰ثانيه، فيزيك ۷۵، 

شيمي ۶۰، زيست‌شناسي۴۲،ادبيات۴۳، معارف ۴۱، زبان ۴۸)، بايد سرعت عمل متناسب با سؤالات هر درس را داشته‌باشي. 

تست‌زدن در مراحل مختلف داراي شرايط گوناگوني است كه در ادامه‌ي اين متن به‌طور مختصر به آن‌ها اشاره مي‌كنم.مراحل تست‌زدن: ۱- تست آموزشي ۲- تست ارزيابي ۳- تست جمع‌بندي
__________________________________________________  __________________*۱- تست آموزشي:*

سؤلات تستي كه يك دانش‌آموز پس از يادگيري هر فصل يا بخش به عنوان مثال و تمرين حل مي‌كند را تست آموزشي مي‌گويند. اين نوع تست‌ها معمولاً به صورت طبقه‌بندي شده در كتاب‌هاي كمك‌آموزشي وجود دارد تا 

دانش‌آموز بتواند با ترتيب درستي درس را فراگيرد. اين نوع تست‌زدن از مهم‌ترين فعاليت‌هاي آموزشي است كه بايد انجام دهي. 

توصيه‌هاي مهم در مورد تست آموزشي: 

*نكته۱:* در حل تست‌هاي آموزشي نياز به درنظر گرفتن وقت و درصد نيست. صرفاً اين عمليات براي جاافتادن مفاهيم درسي است. يعني هدف، سعي در رسيدن به پاسخ درست و درگير شدن با مفاهيم است. 

*نكته۲:* حل تست‌هاي كنكور سال‌هاي ۸۰ تا ۹۲ مهم‌ترين سؤالاتي هستند كه بايد در مجموعه‌ تست‌هاي آموزشي قرار بگيرند. بنابراين بايد در مرحله‌ي اول يادگيري، از تست‌هاي كنكور سراسري سال‌هاي گذشته استفاده 

كرد و پس از اتمام آن‌ها به سراغ تست‌هاي تأليفي استاندارد شده رفت. 

*نكته۳:* در مرحله‌ي اول تست‌زدن پس از يادگيري بخشي از يك درس، نياز است تا يك به يك تست‌هاي آموزشي را پاسخ‌داده و پس از حل هر تست، جواب خود را با پاسخ‌نامه‌ي كتاب كمك‌آموزشي مقايسه كني. اين كار باعث 

مي‌شود تا آموزشت پله به پله كامل شود. اما بعد از اين‌كه تست‌هاي اوليه را پاسخ دادي، مي‌تواني در مراحل بعدي ۱۰ تا ۱۰ و يا ۲۰ تا ۲۰ تست‌ها را پاسخ ‌داده و بعد از آن تمام جواب‌هاي خود را با پاسخ‌نامه‌ي كتاب مطابقت

دهيد. 

*نكته۴:* در دروس اختصاصي (رياضي، فيزيك، مسائل شيمي) با شروع مطالعه ‌ي هر مبحث جديد بايد مثال‌هاي جزوه و كتاب درسي را به‌همراه آن حل كنيدو پس از آن، تعدادي از مجموعه تست‌هاي همان فصل را از كتاب 

كمك‌آموزشي بزنيد؛ مثلاً اگر آن فصل ۱۵۰ تست دارد، ۳۰تاي آن را در مرحله‌ي اول (تست‌هاي اوليه پس از پاسخ به هر سؤال جواب خود را با پاسخ‌نامه تطبيق دهيد.) را بزنيد و بقيه‌ي تست‌ها را در روزهاي بعدي تقسيم 

كنيد. 
*نكته۵:* در دروس عمومي به‌غير از عربي پس از مطالعه‌ي عميق هر درس، حدود دو روز بعد از مطالعه تست بزنيد. در درس عربي لازم است كه بلافاصله بعد از مطالعه‌ي قواعد و ترجمه به تست آموزشي پاسخ دهيد و در 

همه‌ي تست‌هاي آن هر ۴ گزينه را بررسي كنيد. 

*نكته۶:* حتماً پشت تست‌ها را علامت‌‌گذاري كنيد تا دفعه‌هاي بعد (تكرار تست‌ها) بدانيد كدام تست‌ها را بايد مجدداً پاسخ دهي. علامت‌هايي مانند " ص: درست، غ: غلط، ن: نزده، !: نكته‌دار و ..." مي تواند استفاده شود. 

*نكته۷:* نكته‌هايي كه از حل تست‌ها به‌دست مي‌آوري را در دفتر خلاصه‌نويسي يا نكته‌برداري بنويس تا در زمان دوره كردن و يا شب قبل از امتحان به آن‌ها مراجعه كني.

__________________________________________________  ______

*۲-تست ارزيابي:*

وقتي حداقل ۲/۳ تست‌هاي آموزشي (به طور مبحث به مبحث) را به‌طور كامل پاسخ داده و بررسي كردي (حدود ۲ تا ۳ هفته مي تواند به طول انجامد) نوبت به تست ارزيابي مي‌رسد. تست ارزيابي همان آزمون‌هايي است كه

دانش‌آموز در منزل براي خودش برگزار مي‌كند تا حدود تسلط‌ش در هر مبحث مشخص شود. 

در تست ارزيابي نياز به گرفتن وقت و درصد پاسخ‌گويي است و چنان‌چه درصد آزمونت مناسب نبود بايد مجدد مطالب را مطالعه كرده و تست آموزشي بزني تا اشكالاتت برطرف شود. اولين آزمون (آزمون پايش) بايد سطح 

سؤالاتش در حد متوسط باشد تا تسلط اوليه‌ي تو را بيازمايد.

_____________________________________

*توصيه‌هاي مهم در مورد تست ارزيابي:
*

*نكته۱:* براي تهيه‌ي اولين آزمون، از تست‌هاي نكته‌دار، غلط زده و نزده‌ي خودت كه در تست‌هاي آموزشي علامت‌دار كرده‌اي، استفاده كن. اين تست‌ها نياز به چندين بار پاسخ‌گويي دارند تا خلاقيت لازم را براي حل چنين 

سؤال‌هايي پيدا كني. 

*نكته۲:* چنان‌چه درصدت در آزمون پايش (اولين آزمون) مناسب بود، از تست‌هاي باقي‌مانده (۱/۳ تست‌هاي باقي‌مانده از تست‌هاي آموزشي كه نزده‌اي) از خودت آزمون بگير و بلافاصله بعد از برگزاري آزمون اشكالاتت را برطرف 

كن. 

*نكته۳:* هنر آزمون دادن را (شيوه‌، ترتيب و فن‌ آزمون دادن) در زمان برگزاري آزمون رعايت كن. ( در مقاله‌ي هنر آزمون دادن به طور مفصل توضيح داده‌ام). 

*نكته۴:* قبل از هر آزمون آزمايشي، برگزاري آزمون ارزيابي در منزل از اهميت زيادي برخوردار است. بنابراين سعي كن در هفته‌هاي قبل از آزمون‌هاي آزمايشي اين كار را به‌طور مداوم انجام دهي. برگزاري آزمون ارزيابي جزو 

برنامه‌ي هفتگي تو است پس بايد جاي مشخصي براي آن در برنامه‌ات داشته باشي. 

*نكته۵:* پس از برگزاري آزمون ارزيابي، پاسخ‌هاي خودت را به‌طور كامل بررسي كن و نكته‌هاي مهم آن را در برگه‌ي خلاصه‌نويسي يا دفتر نكته‌برداري به عنوان نكته‌ي آموزشي يادداشت كن تا در فاصله‌هاي منظمي مستمراً 

آن‌ها را دوره كني. 

*نكته۶:* نياز است تا در برنامه‌ي هر روز حداقل ۲ آزمون ارزيابي (بين ۱۰ تا ۱۵ تست) از مبحث‌هاي تدريس شده برگزار كني تا از تسلط خودت در آن مطالب مطمئن شوي. در اين مورد مي‌تواني بعد از بهره‌گيري از تست‌هاي 

علامت‌دار و تست‌هاي باقي‌مانده از كتاب‌هاي كمك‌آموزشي كه براي آزمون‌هاي استاندارد طراحي شده‌اند استفاده كني.

__________________________________________________  _____________

*۳-تست جمع‌بندي:*

بعد از اين‌كه دانش‌آموز كنكوري تمام موضوعات تدريس‌شده را به‌خوبي ياد گرفت و با حل تست‌هاي آموزشي، آنها را كامل كرد و براي بالا بردن سرعت‌عمل و تسلط خود تست‌هاي ارزيابي را به‌صورت آزمون‌هاي خانگي در 

همه‌ي مباحث كامل‌شده برگزار نمود، نوبت به تست‌هاي جمع‌بندي مي‌رسد. زمان حل تست‌هاي جمع‌بندي معمولاً در پايان تابستان، پايان ترم اول (دي ماه)، ايام نوروز و خرداد ماه است. در اين مرحله دانش‌آموز همراه با 

دوره‌ي مطالب خلاصه‌شده شروع به جمع‌بندي مباحث مي‌كند. نكته‌هاي مربوط به آن عبارتند از: 

*نكته۱:* قبل از حل تست‌هاي جمع‌بندي، به خلاصه‌ي خود در آن مطلب نگاهي بينداز. 

*نكته۲:* ابتدا تست‌هايي را كه علامت‌دار كرده‌اي (از تست‌هاي آموزشي و ارزيابي) به‌ هم‌راه زمان و درصدگيري 

بزن. 

*نكته۳:* چنان‌چه تعداد تست‌هاي علامت‌دار برايت كافي نبود، مي‌تواني از كتاب آزمون‌هاي كمك‌آموزشي ديگري (طبق نظر معلم يا مشاور) استفاده كني. بايد تست‌هاي جمع‌بندي تمام مبحث درنظرگرفته را پوشش دهد. 

*نكته۴:* حتماپاسخ تست‌هاي نكته‌دار و يا غلط زده‌ي خود را بررسي كرده و نكته‌هاي مهم آن را در كلاسور خلاصه‌نويسي ثبت كن. 

تمام مراحلي كه در حل تست (آموزشي، ارزيابي و جمع‌بندي) پيش‌نهاد شد براي تفهيم، تكميل، تسلط و تثبيت يادگيريت تا آخر خرداد ۹۳ ضروري است. بنابراين هر مرحله را در زمان مناسب انجام بده و هيچ كاري را حذف و يا 

به زمان غيرمناسب موكول نكن.
________________________________________________
منبع:فار

----------

